# Synths used by Olafur Arnalds in his song Partial



## harmaes (Feb 28, 2019)

I’m interested to find out which synths Olafur Arnalds is using in his song Partial? Especially for the rhythmic part. 

It also helps to have some info on how to build this type of sounds and which soft synths you would use for that? 

I suspect he’s created a patch on his Juno 60 and uses the arpeggiator to play the rhythmn part? At least I hear a comparable sounds to his other Juno sounds.

Thanks!


----------



## jmvideo (Feb 28, 2019)

It's tough to say... he uses the Juno-60 mostly for pads.

The sequenced riff could be Korg MS-20, Korg PS-3100, or Bass Station II.

But could be the 60 too. Frahm uses 60's for these types of riffs a lot.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 28, 2019)

I thought a link might help. Beautiful piece.


----------



## harmaes (Mar 1, 2019)

Dr.Quest said:


> I thought a link might help. Beautiful piece.




Thanks! I saw Olafur live Monday and the whole show is great and they play amazing together.


----------



## harmaes (Mar 1, 2019)

jmvideo said:


> It's tough to say... he uses the Juno-60 mostly for pads.
> 
> The sequenced riff could be Korg MS-20, Korg PS-3100, or Bass Station II.
> 
> But could be the 60 too. Frahm uses 60's for these types of riffs a lot.



Live I noticed two larger synths so I thought he would’ve used his Juno synths? I noticed that the drummer/perc uses a bassstation for the sub bass only afaikt.
Does Frahm also use the arpeggiator from the Juno or other controllers? I noticed Olafur playing with only left hand and right hand on the piano so probably was sequenced? Couldn't see what he used but I've read before that he uses Ableton Live.


----------



## Vin (Mar 1, 2019)

Juno-60 through Space Echo almost certainly.


----------



## harmaes (Mar 1, 2019)

Vin said:


> Juno-60 through Space Echo almost certainly.



I have his OA Spitfire Composers Toolkit and the sound is similar to his Juno patches in there. It's only a faster responding sound. Not sure if he sequences / arpeggiates externally or with the Juno itself?


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2019)

Most of the character in that arp is likely a Space Echo slightly overdriving at points.


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 1, 2019)

The song in question has been removed. Can a new audio clip be posted?


----------



## studiostuff (Mar 1, 2019)

Josh Richman said:


> The song in question has been removed. Can a new audio clip be posted?



You can watch it on You Tube. Click the link that says: Watch this video on You Tube.


----------



## alexballmusic (Mar 1, 2019)

His synths:

Korg PS3100
Korg MS-10
Roland Juno 60
Roland Juno 106
Korg Polysix
JEN SM2007
Korg Delta

My money would be on the Juno 60 or 106. A tempo sync'd delay and ton of verb are also obviously a big part of the sound.

Could also be a soft synth, of course, but that kind of mellow tone is pretty straight forward to setup on a Juno and he likes hardware, so probably that.


----------



## harmaes (Mar 2, 2019)

I see a Roland (Juno?) and a Korg in this picture of his show from last Monday. Not sure which Korg synth this is. I checked the list in a previous reaction here but these look different IMO


----------



## alexballmusic (Mar 2, 2019)

harmaes said:


> I see a Roland (Juno?) and a Korg in this picture of his show from last Monday.




You can see the "Juno 60" logo on the Juno and the bulky "Korg" logo on the synth above would either be a Polysix or a Mono/Poly. As he definitely has a Polysix, it's probably that.


----------



## jmvideo (Mar 2, 2019)

I thought he once said he doesn't tour with his Juno 60 because it's in mint condition. But now that he's achieved great success I suppose he could afford another one.


----------



## harmaes (Mar 3, 2019)

My conclusion is that he's probably using a Juno 60 and Korg Polysix.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 3, 2019)

I took this photo at one of his gigs. Not sure if there's enough detail for you to recognise his synths or not.


----------



## harmaes (Mar 3, 2019)

Mornats said:


> I took this photo at one of his gigs. Not sure if there's enough detail for you to recognise his synths or not.



Confirms indeed that it's a Juno 60 and Korg Polysix. The keyboard on top of the piano is probably a Novation Impulse to control the 2 pianos etc.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 3, 2019)

Yeah he was triggering the pianos with that midi keyboard.


----------



## harmaes (Mar 3, 2019)

Mornats said:


> Yeah he was triggering the pianos with that midi keyboard.



How did you like the show? I thought it was very nice.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 3, 2019)

It was amazing. The light show added to the atmosphere to make it quite the experience. Olafur came across as being a really nice genuine guy. The performances by everyone were brilliant, especially the viola (I think it was a viola).


----------



## harmaes (Mar 3, 2019)

Mornats said:


> It was amazing. The light show added to the atmosphere to make it quite the experience. Olafur came across as being a really nice genuine guy. The performances by everyone were brilliant, especially the viola (I think it was a viola).



I agree totally. Very musical and great playing! I really liked the viola and violin players, the cellist is replacing his other cellist who is a stronger player IMO.


----------

